# Visited a Bass Pro Shop for the first time...



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I was VERY impressed! I have been to Dick's, Gander Mountain, and prior to my visit at the BPS, I didn't think anyone could compete with Cabelas. I was wrong. My wife and I went to the one near Ft. Myers, Fla. a few days back. I said, "I just want to check this place out for 30 minutes tops..." I think I coulda done it had I been alone. Two hours and $162 later, we left. My wife loved the place, too.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Our closest BPS is in Auburn (NY) and yaa one can get lost (timewise) in there. Sorta glad it's well over 2 hours away from here......... but it sure does make for an enjoyable day-trip - even if'n you don't spend any money - sure like that would ever happen.....


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Pheasantplucker, don't where you are in OH, but there is a BPS in Rossford, a suburb of Toledo. It's right off I-75.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Been to 3 here in Missouri.Use to work Security at the one in Springfield.

Springfield










Columbia










Branson










big rockpile


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

My favorite store. I could spend hours there. I love their merchandise but I also love the things they do for the kids. We take DS every summer to their classes and every Christmas time to visit Santa.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife complains about the Prices but its pretty good quality but anymore if I want Camouflage I go to Army Surplus.Better quality for about same price.

As far as Hunting and Fishing stuff we have a place close called Everharts,very Good quality and can find alot of Hard to find stuff.

big rockpile


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Big boys toy store (and women's too). Wish I was rich, could spend a fortune in that place.

.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

They are fun to visit - only thing Ive bought in one though was a nice pair of binoculars a few years back - the one we are near has a restaurant and weve eaten there a few times.


----------

